# Bear hunters ?



## antharper (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok so I’ve never killed a bear and am planning on taking off work for a week and trying my luck . My main question is not where or how it’s what time of the year or what week would u plan for if u only have one , thanks !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 21, 2020)

I would go during bow season. Never really done it just figured first of the season let’s see what everybody says


----------



## bear claw (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd say early bow season. Seem to be easier to pattern. Find the oaks with fresh scat and start your hunt. Goodluck.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 21, 2020)

Bow is hard to beat but warm weather makes things little more tuff. Anytime before Halloween is good.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes I would agree with Tree cutter up until med-late oct but I did shoot one in December 2 years ago.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 21, 2020)

If I only had one month, it’d be October. 
If I had one week, it would be the week prior to muzzleloader. 
If you’re not big on archery, the following two weeks are just as good, IMO. 
After november, you’re chances go down dramatically.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 24, 2020)

I have yet to kill one but I like the week of primitive weapons using my ML.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jun 27, 2020)

I saw bears randomly from the opening day of bow season until the last day of December last season. Unfortunately, they all either had cubs, or were out of crossbow range. The bear I got 2 years ago was on Dec. 2nd and was the second one I saw by 10am. My thoughts are just to put the time in and find where they are when it's time for you to go. It's not as hard to find bears as I thought it was before I started going after them.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't have any input, but plan to take a trip next year looking to do the same thing. I had a bunch of notes I compiled from the forum, but ended up deleting them. I have always wanted to get on a Georgia bear and wish they would extend the middle GA season past one day! Good luck to you!


----------



## antharper (Jul 6, 2020)

sportsman94 said:


> I don't have any input, but plan to take a trip next year looking to do the same thing. I had a bunch of notes I compiled from the forum, but ended up deleting them. I have always wanted to get on a Georgia bear and wish they would extend the middle GA season past one day! Good luck to you!


Maybe we can plan a trip together , if nothing else camp for a few days , I’ve got a couple spots to scout that a couple great guys in here told me to check out , I’m planning on taking a hunting/scouting trip during archery for maybe a long weekend then go back muzzle loader week for a few days !


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 6, 2020)

antharper said:


> Maybe we can plan a trip together , if nothing else camp for a few days , I’ve got a couple spots to scout that a couple great guys in here told me to check out , I’m planning on taking a hunting/scouting trip during archery for maybe a long weekend then go back muzzle loader week for a few days !


I’ve never killed one either, I’m always sitting on deer sign and the bears aren’t very active on Nov/Dec hunts. A few get checked out, and I see a bit of fresh sign, but most of it is old sign from earlier in the year. A few of the mountain WMAs have an early rifle hunt for bears only. Im hoping I can come up for the Chestatee rifle hunt late September so I won’t have deer blinders on and focus on some bear.


----------



## delacroix (Jul 7, 2020)

I did not know about Sept. rifle hunts. I was going to tote a recurve to the other side of the state. I bet these rifle hunts exist due to complaints about nuisance bears more so than having more bears than other places.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 7, 2020)

Go deer hunting in bear country during October and November and you'll kill a bear. Like anything else you got to put in the time.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 7, 2020)

delacroix said:


> I did not know about Sept. rifle hunts. I was going to tote a recurve to the other side of the state. I bet these rifle hunts exist due to complaints about nuisance bears more so than having more bears than other places.


Yea they should be posting the new dates pretty soon. Not every northern WMA has one. I think most of the dog hunting WMAs have a bear rifle hunt right before the dog season.


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea they should be posting the new dates pretty soon. Not every northern WMA has one. I think most of the dog hunting WMAs have a bear rifle hunt right before the dog season.


Maybe some of us newbies can get together on one of these hunts and camp and chase bears for a few days


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 8, 2020)

antharper said:


> Maybe some of us newbies can get together on one of these hunts and camp and chase bears for a few days


Hollar at me this fall when you have a few days. There seems to be plenty of bears this year. Got 2 guys wanting to go during October. If you want to have fun bring a bow and stalk one on the ground. It's the most exciting way to hunt them!


----------



## antharper (Jul 9, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Hollar at me this fall when you have a few days. There seems to be plenty of bears this year. Got 2 guys wanting to go during October. If you want to have fun bring a bow and stalk one on the ground. It's the most exciting way to hunt them!


Will do , thanks a lot !


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 10, 2020)

@chrislibby88 , where do they post info on the early rifle hunts? Thanks.


----------



## ChidJ (Jul 10, 2020)

I don’t have any advice but I’m watching for some. I’m going to Warwoman on the 26th to poke around

Edit: to look for bears


----------



## antharper (Jul 10, 2020)

whitney90 said:


> @chrislibby88 , where do they post info on the early rifle hunts? Thanks.


I think it’s in the regulation book .


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 10, 2020)

Antharper
If I have time I may venture with y’all 
I don’t have time to venture everywhere!
I y’all could help me a little. ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 11, 2020)

whitney90 said:


> @chrislibby88 , where do they post info on the early rifle hunts? Thanks.


It’s in the regs with all the other managed hunt/season dates.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 11, 2020)

antharper said:


> Maybe some of us newbies can get together on one of these hunts and camp and chase bears for a few days


I’m game. I’m about 90% sure Im doing the chestatee rifle hunt this year.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2020)

Be up there andhappy to team up or help any way I can. I'm kind of gimpy so have to hunt a little closer then I used to. Know my way around the southeastern side of the big ridge (AT) a little better than the northwestern side…
 I have a camper set up at Turner's Corner (junction of 19 and 129), but would love to camp  for the Blue Ridge muzzle loader hunt.
 Most of my hunting will be done by late October as I need to move that camper back to hunt camp.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 11, 2020)

I haven't ever hunted bear either but this year may be the year. I've seen 7 different bears on my property the past month. Had a good herd of bucks and prego does before I started seeing the bears.  Now I have one or 2 does that just pass through.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 11, 2020)

Here's my target bear.


----------



## antharper (Jul 11, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Here's my target bear.


They both look like targets to me ?


----------



## trepej2 (Jul 19, 2020)

antharper said:


> Ok so I’ve never killed a bear and am planning on taking off work for a week and trying my luck . My main question is not where or how it’s what time of the year or what week would u plan for if u only have one , thanks !


We always go to cohutta wma opening week of bow season. It's my favorite part of hunting season


----------



## bcriner (Jul 19, 2020)

If anyone is wiling to share some area/trails knowledge with a newbie, please PM me.  Was considering checking it out during bow season but never bear hunted.  Not sure what would be the best trail heads and trails to start out on and where to camp.


----------



## Gerrik (Aug 13, 2020)

If I had to pick a week, it would be one of the early rifle hunts. Plenty of bears, and they are still usually in the oaks. Plenty of hunters, as well but it gets quiet after the first day.


----------



## antharper (Aug 13, 2020)

If all works out and the good lord is willing I’ll be climbing hills in beautiful north ga the first week of archery season in search of my first bear . With one of our fine members on here that calls them hills home , and I can’t wait !


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Aug 13, 2020)

A friend and I are going to chattahoochee wma for the September Rifle hunt. Gonna give it a go and see what happens!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

I'll be on Chestatee this year. I'm finding a ton of sign there so far, and not nearly the hunting pressure that Chattahoochee gets.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I'll be on Chestatee this year. I'm finding a ton of sign there so far, and not nearly the hunting pressure that Chattahoochee gets.


Shhhhh.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 14, 2020)

The best way is to wait till they den up, get ye a headlamp and a .380 and go den diving!


----------



## Gerrik (Aug 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I'll be on Chestatee this year. I'm finding a ton of sign there so far, and not nearly the hunting pressure that Chattahoochee gets.


Some of those ridge trails look like cows have been walking around. Chestatee is always a good bet.


----------

